# Canyon Through Axle Steckachsen durch Alternativen ersetzbar?



## eric_est.85 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo an die Gemeinde,
ich habe ja nun schon öfter mal die Frage nach der Möglichkeit, der Nutzung anderer Steckachsen als den "Through Axle" Steckachsen gesehen, aber eine konkrete Antwort konnte ich den ganzen Antworten nie so richtig entnehmen. Daher meine Frage: Kann man an den Canyon Bikes auch andere, als die original verbauten "Through Axle" Achsen, fahren?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (29. Februar 2016)

Dann erläuter uns doch mal welches Bike du hast, wo du sie ersetzen willst. Die Frage wurde in der Tat schon sehr oft gestellt in den jeweiligen Bikethreads, deswegen gebe ich mal die Antwort für Spectral + Strive:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-Alu-Thru-Bolt-p30936/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eric_est.85 (29. Februar 2016)

Also ich fahre ein Spectral AL und wollte nur mal allgemein in die Runde fragen. Selbstverständlich rede ich nur von den Hinterachsen 12*142mm, da ja nur der Rahmen von Canyon ist und eh jeder Gabeln nach seinem Geschmack fährt. Wenn ich allerdings eine 12*142mm Maxle Steckachse und meine Through Axle Steckachse nebeneinander halte, sehe ich ja ganz klar einen Unterschied an der Seite, an welcher die Achse angezogen wird(egal ob Schnellspanner oder Innensechskant). Die Canyonachse hat ja ein Konus, der durchgehend bis zum Außendurchmesser(12mm) der Achse geht. Die Maxle Steckachse dagegen hat ja eine Planfläche und verläuft nicht konisch bis zum Außendurchmesser. Ich habe ja schon von diversen Herstellern Achsen wie die von DT Swiss gesehen und wollte nur wissen, ob diese sich am Konus der Feststellseite z.B. von der Gradzahl unterscheiden können? Solche Fragen sind bei dem undurchsichtigen Markt an Steckachsen vorprogramiert. Ich hatte auch schon gelesen, das nur originale Canyon Achsen zu verwenden wären. Wie gesagt, ich möchte nur mal mein Wissen erweitern, falls ich einmal Ersatz brauche.


----------



## Vincy (29. Februar 2016)

Unterschiede bei den 12mm Steckachsen gibt es bei der Klemmseite (plan, Konus), beim Gewinde (Gewindelänge und -steigung) und bei den Längen.
12x142mm sind  ja nur die Maße vom Achsendurchmesser und Einbaubreite beim Hinterbau. 

Die DT X12 142mm hat eine Länge von 162mm (nach dem Klemmkonus bis zum Achsenende, incl Gewinde).
Die Gewindelänge ist 15mm, der Klemmkonus ca 7mm lang (Konuslänge 3mm).
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-Alu-Thru-Bolt-p30936/


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (29. Februar 2016)

Hier mal Bilder im verbauten Zustand


----------



## eric_est.85 (29. Februar 2016)

O.k. danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das alle Steckachsen 12*142mm mit Konus auf der Klemmseite verwendbar wären, falls nicht, bitte korrigieren. Ich möchte im Falle des Falles auch keine Schnellspannerachsen verbauen, mir gefällt es schön clean besser und ein Tool habe ich habe ich eh immer dabei. Ich hatte wie gesagt nur Bedenken, bezüglich der Konen, ob die bei den verschiedenen Herstellern evtl. auch unterschiedliche Winkel haben, gewundert hätte es mich nicht, bei den ganzen Systemen die auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Twenty9er (4. März 2016)

Es gibt Maxle, E-Thru und Syntace...alles 12mm aber z. B. unterschiedliche Gewindesteigungen.
In deinem Fall, glaube ich, dass Canyon die Abmessungen von Syntace X-12 verwendet.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Juli 2016)

Canyon Trough Axle ist wie Syntace x12

Bei mir war auch eine Trough Axle und keine X12 verbaut. Für den Kindernanhänger nutze ich die x12 von Canyon. Passt problemlos

Siehe Bild


----------



## bergfahrer99 (9. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Canyon Nerve von 2014 und suche auch eine Alternative für die Through Axle. Gibt es einen Unterschied der Einbaugröße zwischen dem Spectral und dem Nerve?
Auf meiner Through Axle steht 12 x 142 mm, das ist jedoch das Außenmaß. Innenmaß müsste 135 sein.
Passt die Steckachse, welche Vincy verlinkt hat auch bei mir?


----------

